# Ours: Homes Not Jails Building and Land Occupation Guide



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 8, 2016)

Slingshot Collective submitted a new file to the StP library:

Ours: Homes Not Jails Building and Land Occupation Guide - squatting



> More lessons from the San Francisco Bay Area!



Click here for more information on this file.


----------

